# Jack Freedman



## Fatboy Booty (Jul 28, 2015)

I am trying to trace *JACK FREEDMAN*, who was employed as a pianist, possibly on board cruise ships. It is believed that he may have worked on board the Legend of the Seas December 1998 Ensenada to Honolulu Cruise.

He was born in Birmingham (U.K.) in 1930. If anyone has any information, or could put me in contact with him, then I would be most grateful.


----------

